# My New (today)skx007 Runs Very Fast - Is This A Problem?



## RB-H (May 19, 2008)

Hi - received a new SKX007 today, set the date, time etc and find it's running approx 7 seconds per minute fast.

My question is - will it settle down - or should I send it back?

Many thanks in advance.

RB-H


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

7 seconds fast per minute - definitely not right.

contact the seller straightaway if I were you.


----------



## RB-H (May 19, 2008)

ESL said:


> 7 seconds fast per minute - definitely not right.
> 
> contact the seller straightaway if I were you.


I was hoping that you wouldn't say that - so - If I get another what should I expect and accept initially in terms of running fast?

one second a minute?

Thanks again for coming back to me.

RB-H


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

They normally run a little fast out of the box, but not excessively so. I would accept anywhere around plus or minus 20 seconds per 24 hours. However, they are normally set to run about 10 to 15 seconds per 24 hours, fast.

After wearing it for a few months you will find they settle down quite nicely to around plus or minus 10 or 15 seconds per day (normally plus). Anything in that sort of range is acceptable for that movement.

Sorry to hear this, but it's probably just one of those things. Don't write off the 007 series of watches because of just this experience - they are fantastic watches and this is certainly not representative of the brand or model.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a few of mine have been erratic....they settle down after a few days of wear......and as mentioned, they are great watches


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just a thought RB-H, if you can spare the time, try leaving it for a day or two only picking it up occasionally to give it a little shake to wind it. And see if it settles down. Sometimes - depending on the importer - they might not be regulated before being sold.

Even so it may pay you to alert the dealer to the problem and let them know you will give it a fair shot at settling down, but that at the moment you don't accept it on the basis of suspecting it may have a fault. Plus or minus 20 seconds per day is Seiko's own stated accuracy figure, (as far as I can remember) and I have never had one that performed significantly worse than that, so anything way off that sort of mark should not really be expected as normal.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like it may be two coils of the spring stuck together with a speck of oil or dirt, effectively shortening the spring and speeding up the watch. An easy task for a watchmaker to fix, but it should be sorted by your vendor.

-- Tim


----------



## RB-H (May 19, 2008)

ESL said:


> Just a thought RB-H, if you can spare the time, try leaving it for a day or two only picking it up occasionally to give it a little shake to wind it. And see if it settles down. Sometimes - depending on the importer - they might not be regulated before being sold.
> 
> Even so it may pay you to alert the dealer to the problem and let them know you will give it a fair shot at settling down, but that at the moment you don't accept it on the basis of suspecting it may have a fault. Plus or minus 20 seconds per day is Seiko's own stated accuracy figure, (as far as I can remember) and I have never had one that performed significantly worse than that, so anything way off that sort of mark should not really be expected as normal.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


Many thanks for the wizdom - I have 30 days before it needs to go to be returned so I'll do as you suggest above. Have emailed the dealer also.

As regards my friend - have resolved to tell him the truth if the watch has not come round.

By the way - if I he askes to keep the watch - are you comfortable that this accuracy thing can be resolved? - where would you suggest i took it etc?

I find this all a bit of a shame as I wear a breitling, which even though it's great, loses - a little time - I think I was comparing the Seiko to it - still I like the look of the 007 so much that if it picks up - I think I'll get myself one.

Disapointed - but not given up yet.

RB-H


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well it's like Tim (in denial) said - it sounds like it could be a small problem with the balance spring with a bit of sticky oil or something. This can sometimes be the case if the watch has sat in storage for a little while. If that's what it is - it's a very trivial thing that any watch fettler can resolve for little cash - but the key thing is that if that's the way it is from new - your dealer should sort it out under warranty.

It's not really fair to compare the Breitling to the Seiko, as although the basic 007 is a fine watch in it's own right and is extremely good value for money - it's just not a fair comparison. This does not take anything away from the 007 as it is a really fine watch, rugged, reliable and dependable and for it's money - an absolute steal!

Don't give up on it - I know it's disappointing to get a knock back - but the Seiko is a fine watch.


----------



## RB-H (May 19, 2008)

ESL said:


> Well it's like Tim (in denial) said - it sounds like it could be a small problem with the balance spring with a bit of sticky oil or something. This can sometimes be the case if the watch has sat in storage for a little while. If that's what it is - it's a very trivial thing that any watch fettler can resolve for little cash - but the key thing is that if that's the way it is from new - your dealer should sort it out under warranty.
> 
> It's not really fair to compare the Breitling to the Seiko, as although the basic 007 is a fine watch in it's own right and is extremely good value for money - it's just not a fair comparison. This does not take anything away from the 007 as it is a really fine watch, rugged, reliable and dependable and for it's money - an absolute steal!
> 
> Don't give up on it - I know it's disappointing to get a knock back - but the Seiko is a fine watch.


You're not going to believe this - our son came back from cubs took hold of the watch and promptly dropped it.

Hey presto - its bang on!

After the inevitable ticking off - he's in the good books.

So - my friend get's his present - and I get follow up on my promise and buy one also.

I suppose "in denial" was bang on - stuck springs.

I'll come back again in a few days and tell you just how accurate this watch is.

Many thanks again.

RB-H


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well - it's about right if it was a sticky balance spring. I would still watch it over the next few days, but you may have had a good result.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

In the '70s it was common practice to smack the telly on the side with our fists when it went on the blink. Usually did the trick...

This method does not work with computers...

V


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Doctor Varney said:


> In the '70s it was common practice to smack the telly on the side with our fists when it went on the blink. Usually did the trick...
> 
> This method does not work with computers...
> 
> V


No? It works for me! Also, hoovering the innards is by far the best service a computer can get. If your computer goes wrong, 9/10 it's dust and toast crumbs. Just get the hoover out and it'll work fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

squareleg said:


> No? It works for me! Also, hoovering the innards is by far the best service a computer can get. If your computer goes wrong, 9/10 it's dust and toast crumbs. Just get the hoover out and it'll work fine. :thumbsup:


Works well for toasters too!

V


----------

